# LR Classic 8 Problem with Develop Module (Black)



## bnlitin (Oct 24, 2018)

I have been using LR Classic 7.2 for the past year without any problems and yesterday upgraded to LR Classic 8.0

The Develop portion of LR is now blank and I cannot develop or view any of my photos (though the library module works fine).
I tried disabling GPU (nVidia 980Ti) but it made no difference. I updated nVidia drivers to the latest - also no difference.
I am running on Windows 10 x64 version 1803, 16GB RAM and Nvidia 416.34 drivers.

Are there any other workarounds? It's useless to me without the Develop module.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Oct 24, 2018)

Is your GPU enabled or disabled in Lightroom? (Lighroom/Preferences/Performance/Use graphic processor)


----------



## Zenon (Oct 24, 2018)

Not sure if GPU settings will wake up the Develop module. This is what happens when you cancel the plan. Everything works except the Develop and Map modules. Something may have happened during the update and it thinks the account is cancelled. Check your account status at Adobe. Try reinstalling the CC app.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Oct 24, 2018)

Zenon said:


> Not sure if GPU settings will wake up the Develop module.


I mean the other way around. Sometimes enabling GPU does strange things to viewing/editing photo's. So it's worth the effort to disable it and look what happens.



Zenon said:


> his is what happens when you cancel the plan. Everything works except the Develop and Map modules.


 Quick develop does work in this case. That is an easy check.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 24, 2018)

It is a little confusing. It says* black* in the title which made me think there is a problem with parts of the Develop module. The post says *blank*. Can't use it at all.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Oct 24, 2018)

I gues whe have to wait on the OP to provide some more information


----------



## Zenon (Oct 24, 2018)

Yes. I was going to say that.


----------



## bnlitin (Oct 24, 2018)

Thank you for your suggestions -

I have tried enabling and disabling GPU in Preferences and see no difference in the Develop module.

When I said that the Develop module is black/blank, I meant to say that I see all the settings in the Develop module but when I click on a filmstrip below to select a particular photo, no photo appears in the main Develop window. It is always grey.

Quick develop in Library window does work correctly.

I will check to see whether the Map module works. If it also does not, it may indicate a problem with my account.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 24, 2018)

That seems the most likely the culprit at this point.


----------

